# *First Tutorial* Kelly Kardashian [PIC HEAVY]



## kellygurl (Aug 17, 2009)

Kim K Inspired look: Everyone's doing it so I thought I try my take on it. This is my first tutorial, so enjoy!

Prep the Face and Brows:
 Moisturizer
 BareEssentials in Fairly Light
 MAC l/s in Romance [FOR INSPIRATION!!] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyes:
 UDPP with #232 brush
 Vanilla all over the lid and brow bone with #217 brush
 MAC pigment in Silver Fog on the lid with #239 brush






 Then, I put Satin Taupe in the crease and blend with #217 [don't mind the brows!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]






 In the inner crease, I blend Mineralize, and on the outter v crease I blend             Mystery with #217.






 I add Blitz & Glitz fluidline with #209 and Dazzle Light as a Highlight with #224






 On my lower lashes I blend Silver Fog into Satin Taupe with a pencil brush, and add black mascara and black liner in waterline.






Lastly, I use MAC Flush Naked l/e Blush and Smashbox Soft Lights in Shimmer on my Cheeks, and Lips: Nars Liner in Tonga, MAC Romance l/s, and Lustreglass in Instant Gold.











I tried resizing, but I was having some difficulty


----------



## joey444 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pics are kinda small but from what I can see, it looks great.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kellygurl (Aug 18, 2009)

BOO! When I first posted them they were extremely huge, and now they are super tiny! Now that they are tiny, I can't resize them to their original size! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am annoyed with photobucket!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah I agree it looks fab but the pic are tiny...Once you go small you can't size up on photobucket you have to reload new ones


----------



## francescaD (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------

